# Need some Help :)



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I will be soon updating my website. I would like to add a page that shows nestoxes and the various types of bedding used (pros and cons of each)

I use a wooden 12" x 12" x 12" nestox. But, since everyones situations are difference (such as a hen laying in the bottom of the cage and an emergency nesting area is provided) I would like to show pix's of what other people have used. If anyone can post some clear pix's of what they have used succesfully I would like to use the pix's to include in the article. Please include your name with your pix so that I can give/add credit to your photo...Thanks!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't have pics but my first time breeding cockatiels I had 2 pairs and only 1 nestbox. So I used a cardboard box 12x12x12. I taped the top so I could peek in and cut a open in the side and attached it to cage with plastic ties. The good thing about that was I threw it out when they where finished with it. I use aspen pine shavings, I find them the best.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I use a 12" by 8" by 10" rubbermaid container, that i put air holes around the top and attach clips to to secure to cage and then cut a hole in, i got this idea from a breeder in duncan and have been using them for years, they are super easy to sterilize and clean between clutches and my birds love them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Thanks* nwoodrow. Both pix's helped to show the box at 2 differnt angles.

I have edited and put both pix together to male an Illustration. I still have to add the type. Cany you describe what you have done and I'll add it to the pix. 

And also permission for use: ________________________ that I can give you credit


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

of course you have my permission to use, anything that will help other breeders.
i take off the lid and use a really funky looking screw to make air holes near the top then i attach what looks to be flat z hooks that have a screw hole in one side to the top of the nest box (these hook it to the cage) then for the entry hole i cut a 2 1/4 hole which some birds have made bigger, and i just hook it on cage and attach with bungie cord the nest box doesnt even move when i remove lid for inspection, they are super easy to clean.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i attach what looks to be flat z hooks that have a screw hole in one side to the top of the nest box *
*-------------------------------*

Can you take a closeup pix of this and I can include it in the collage?

As the vetilation holes below the lower rim of the container? If so I can add some to the pix if you have a close-up of the holes, I can clone them on the pix's.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*So I used a cardboard box 12x12x12. I taped the top so I could peek in and cut a open in the side and attached it to cage with plastic ties. *
*------------------------------------------*

Debbie05...do you have one setup now? If so can you take several pix's. I can then use them and do a collage of several pox's with your info on how it is done, attached, access, etc.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok i appologize in advance all nest boxes are in use so getting good pictures isnt easy. the first picture is the best picture i could get of the hook, the second is of the air holes and the third picture is of the funky screw. to make the air holes i just went around the top of the box not the part that the lid connects to but just below it, the hooks attach to the lip that the lid snaps to.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

sorry the second photo had to be resized, so that it would fit


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks...just one of the pix's is showing.

The screw with the aluminun piece looks like the hardware used to mount mirrors on the wall. That is a great idea for using to hang the box.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*sorry the second photo had to be resized, so that it would fit*
*--------------------------------*

No problem, and thanks again  The screw looks like it is an anchor screw (also called a lag screw)...right? This way I can name what is needed.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok i will try again to send the other picture the funky screw is basically just a really big screw with a narrow tip. and yes i do believe that the hook was that type of hook, i havent bought new ones in a while.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes i believe it is, just a little note these boxes seem to be easliy accepted, my friend who just threw her wood one out cause she didnt want to chance missing any bacteria was given one of my baxes, her birds have just raised a clutch of 4 in it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks.... I will do a separate collage that shows all the additional supplies needed to make your container nestbox. I can go to Home Depot and get the part #'s, etc. What is the length of your bungee cord?

Also, you can drill the ventilation holes in the container. (??)

Your type of nestbox is a very good alternative to the wooden nestbox.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i use the black rubber bungie cord, it is about 24inches when streched around the nest box and gives it a really snug fit, i dont have the measurement prior to putting it on the cage, oh ya you definately can drill holes, i didnt have a drill at that time and i found this to be fine but if ever i have to make more i will definetly be drilling, i have used wooden boxes but i dont like the fact that the wood absorbs any bacteria but it also absorbs and cleaners you use to disenfect it.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I forgot, for those that dont carry a measuring tape with them to the store, its the 5 gallon rubermaid.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

nwoodrow said:


> I forgot, for those that dont carry a measuring tape with them to the store, its the 5 gallon rubermaid.


-----------------------------------------------------

Thanks for your patience and all your info


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

hey no problem, like i said it helps other breeders if they are unsure of nestboxes and this was a non expensive way for me to set up my breeders, because they are rubbermaid it allowed me me to clean them quicklyand efficiently, and when the season is over they fit inside one another for easy storage and well if need be they are easy to replace.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I breed outside, so I would have to be careful when checking on the babies...BUT this is a GREAT ide for pairs that are setup. And the easy storage is good compared to stacks of wooden nestboxes.

I have to setup up some pairs inside and I will try to do up one like yours  It appears that it allows more room inside for the parents and chicks. I may put a strip of 1/2" x 1" wide wood as a spacer between the cage and the bottom of the container to help to make it more level.

The top could be split in half and small zip ties or wire used to connect them together to act as a hinged top (???)...just some ideas.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

here is a picture of a nestbox that i just finished 5 minutes ago it does not have the lid attached and the hooks are not connected but it gives you a good look of the ventilation holes as well as the enterance holes


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! That is a great pix to show how to start the box.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ya you could probably do a hinged top if you figure out how to work it please let me know so that i can do it, i also have one box per pair as some pairs dont do any entry hole change but others have decided to naw it to make it bigger dont know why they all started out the same size and i know they are big enough, i guess they just like to personalize their box so when they do that i lable the box so that it always goes with the same pair.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have some old extra tops to containers. I will get them out and experiment with them to try and see what to do for a hinged top. 

Yes....I have noticed several of my pairs do prefer the same box they have used before too


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

This is a nice thread. im currently using a 12" by 12" box made with some random type of wood, its like a wood cardboard mix. They are not chewing it so its all good. very sturdy but i couldn't use normal nails. had to use pannelboard nails or the box would come apart. i will get some pictures for you of how i set it up. I really like it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i'll help you too Susanne
keep in mind mine was an emergency nestbox i'll post pictures later today
not the best looking nestbox but it did work in my bind i was in...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks *birdieness* and and *mitch2006, *that would be GREAT


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

not the best of pictures as i discovered my camera is broken =[ but i got some of a box in use (Currently 2 eggs) and then a few of just the box itself.

Attached to the side of the cage. The top gap is for air vent. Theres one on either side








*ick, nasty looking walls, such messy birds, if you wanna edit that would would be great =D*

How it attaches









General box itself









Now i tried to hing the door to the top, but it did work out so they are just lying there. I dont have a problem with it as nothing but me goes to look at them.









And heres one just peeking in. Its fairly dark in there, but probably would be darker if i didn't have the air vents. 









If you wish to use and want to add my name its Adrienna Taylor


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Now i tried to hing the door to the top, but it did work out so they are just lying there. I dont have a problem with it as nothing but me goes to look at them.*
*---------------------------------------------------------*
*Thanks*.... It looks like the wood is particle board.

If you have a strip of thick cloth like canvas you can cut a 2" wide strip that is the length of the back of the top. Coat it with Capertenters glue, and place 1/2 of the width on the top and the other half glued to the back of the box and you can use this as a hinge for now. I've used cloth hinges on craft project and minature boxes and it works great and is sturdy. And later add some small hinges from a craft store.

**ick, nasty looking walls, such messy birds, if you wanna edit that would would be great =D**

No problem. I am pretty good at photo editing and can edit and adjust colors etc.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats actually a good idea to make the hinge. I'll give it a try on the other box's i have.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Thats actually a good idea to make the hinge. I'll give it a try on the other box's i have.*
*-------------------------------*
For added strength you can 'sandwich' the cloth hinge by gluing a thin strip of wood, like basswoood from a hobby shop over the cloth.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok here it is .keep in mind it was put together in an emergency:blush:
here was my first homemade nest








i kept eggs in this for 1 night then i made this due to me being in a bind,Nana
had laid her eggs on cage floor two eggs by then and no nest box  
here is a front view








back view








babies in nest box

















how it sat inside cage










and this is what they were in from hatch until now.if this can help someone else in a bind, as i was. feel free to use my pictures if you like,also if you need to photo shop them in any way feel free to also
thank you srtiels for all your help i hope this helps you


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mitch2006...*Thanks!!!* These will be very helpful to show the ideas and variety of nesting sites a cockatiel can use to successfully hatch and raise babies


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

oh forgot to mention its made from a clementine box with a piece of cardboard on bottom and a shoe box for top i'm glad its helps you Susanne


----------

